# They Made Me Do It...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice car and photo. The plates don't stand out that much, car still looks hot!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

*They made me do it as well. But that was along time ago..*


----------

